
Is Bitcoin Halal? - tmlee
https://www.coingecko.com/buzz/bitcoin-islam-islamic-banking-finance
======
Kinnard
Very interesting. An can I say it's particularly salient as the Saudi's are
about to divest from the USD?![1]

[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/16/world/middleeast/saudi-
ara...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/16/world/middleeast/saudi-arabia-warns-
ofeconomic-fallout-if-congress-passes-9-11-bill.html)

~~~
cup
I think It's a bit premature to suggest they're "about" to divest.

~~~
Kinnard
I think they've been preparing for it for a while with their low oil price
policy which has been ruinous for American oil producers[1]. I think they're
just waiting for a "needle" to "break the camel's back"[2].

[1] [http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/dec/07/opec-plan-
ki...](http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/dec/07/opec-plan-kill-us-
shale-oil-price-down-seven-year-low)

[2] [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-16/saudi-
arab...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-16/saudi-arabia-to-
launch-plan-for-the-future-april-25-prince-says)

